# Random Computer Lag Spikes



## Taelmar (Aug 4, 2007)

I got a new computer recently, duel-core processor, GeForce 7600, 2 gigs of ram, etc. Even with the new setups, I get a random lag spike after about 10 minutes of game play, where my computer gets lagged to the point of being unusable. After about 3-5 minutes of lag, it will go away. A little later it will come back etc. When the lag isn't there the game runs extremely smooth. It doesn't matter what game I am playing, it happens with them all, more specifically CS:S, City of Heroes/Villains, World of Warcraft, and even Unreal Tournament 2004/GOTY Editions. My computer reaches past the recommended settings, and is running with the graphics on low, I don't understand whats wrong. I have run Symantic/Spybot and came up clean, and yes I have the most recent video drivers, I even ran driver cleaner and got all new drivers. Please help.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

What are the temps and voltages underload and idle, also what power supply o you have?


----------



## Taelmar (Aug 4, 2007)

FSP Group (Fortron Source) FSP400-60THN ATX2.0 400W Power Supply - OEM is my power supply, temps usually 35-38 idle and 42ish during use.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

And the voltages?


----------



## Taelmar (Aug 4, 2007)

I am not sure how to check voltages, I'm using speedfan for the temp but the voltages column is empty.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

You could try everest home edition


----------

